# Don't bring a knife to a coffee fight!



## Deaf Smith (Oct 26, 2009)

Lots to learn from this guys! Like pocket holsters can give you lots of trouble.

http://gunnuts.net/2009/10/26/dont-bring-a-knife-to-a-coffee-fight/

"The short version of the story is that on Saturday leaving my office, I was the subject of an attempted mugging by a member of the Indianapolis Choir Boy School of Good Men Who are Only Down on Their Luck.  As I was leaving my office, said altar boy came around the corner of my building to the left into the side parking lot, and as I turned to face him noticed the knife in his right hand.  The Chaplains Assistant demanded that we engage in an abbreviated barter process, wherein I would provide my wallet and car keys in exchange for not getting shanktified, which to him probably seemed like a reasonable exchange.

I politely demurred by hurling a cup of hot Starbucks at him while fishing my Beretta Jetfire out of the stupid pocket holster it was riding in.  After taking a face full of Columbias most popular legal export and confronted with a counter offer of bullets to his previous barter exchange concept, the young gentlemen decided that discretion was the better part of valor and made all due haste in a westerly direction."


----------



## still learning (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello, Another succesfful story....

Everything and anything can be use for weapons and self-defence....thanks Starbucks..!

Aloha,   ...Hot tea anyone?


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 26, 2009)

I am glad everything worked out..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad you're OK, and well done!


----------



## Allen a.k.a. Destroyer (Oct 27, 2009)

Coffee: 1 Knife: 0

When flying out to D.C. I once packed a sturdy thermos mug in my luggage with an easy to remove (literally flip open with the holding hand's thumb) for the express purpose of filling it with scalding hot chocolate in the destination airport's Starbucks if anyone attempted to accost me while on route to my rendevous. Needless to say Airport "Security" doesn't make me feel very secure.



still learning said:


> ...Hot tea anyone?


Just give me my hot oolong tea and no one gets hurt... unless they hold me up while I'm carrying it, of course... lol


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 27, 2009)

Kudos to you for: 

paying attention to your surroundings
not hesitating
using what was in your environment (coffee) to your advantage
quick thinking
surviving the encounter
Glad you're okay!


----------



## still learning (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello, As the saying goes? ...Coffee, Tea, or Me? ..want some?

...Kona coffee...the aroma...UM! ..and taste...one of the best drinking coffee today...

Aloha, ...We deliver? ....see Waiaha River Coffee Co...(www,konaroast.com) ...wife's family farm...Kunitake Estate Coffee  ...can be use in self-defense whe "Hot"


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 27, 2009)

A glass raised to a failed mission, and another glass bought for having successfully repelled boarders.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 27, 2009)

In hindsight...

I wonder if the guy'll try to sue Starbucks? I mean... there's already a set precident with the McDonald's-Stella thing....


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2009)

The last line of a story is a must read:



> On Saturday, a .25 in my pocket beat hell out of the 9mm I left sitting on my desk at home.



Quoted for truth!!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 27, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> The last line of a story is a must read:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for truth!!


 
While I do agree with you Carol, I'd still want that 9, or better, on me! 

If I had to get a small .25 size gun, and with that power level, I wish Kel-Tec or Ruger would make their P3AT size guns in .22 long rifle! Cheap to shoot, and with such small guns you need to shoot often to keep up your skills. The closest I have is a Smith&Wesson 4422 with 2 inch barrel. Yes .22 long rifle. But I never shoot it!

Deaf


----------



## Knives (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow.  Truthfully, that's really good inspiration.  Anyone can survive a mugging so long they know their surroundings.  And have a cup of coffee in their hands 
Glad your ok.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 28, 2009)

Man beats knife wielding  altar boy with a cup of coffee and a .25.


...

...


Epic. This has got to turn into a one liner or something, because it's just too classic.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> The last line of a story is a must read:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for truth!!


 

You know, thinking about the situation, if the guy hadn't had the coffee, I'd give the advantage to the altar boy. His weapon's already brandished, and if he's in coffee range, he's probably within stabbin' range. 


Coffee turned more tactically sound than a gun.


Man, I just can't get enough of this story!


----------



## chinto (Oct 30, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Lots to learn from this guys! Like pocket holsters can give you lots of trouble.
> 
> http://gunnuts.net/2009/10/26/dont-bring-a-knife-to-a-coffee-fight/
> 
> ...




a knife displayed in a threatening manor in my state, shoot the bastard!! its black letter law that that is a justified shooting. 
that said, any knife in a range of 21 feet or so is a very vary deadly threat, and you pointed a fire arm.. It should have been fired.   
I am old school, you point a gun it should fire, no talk and no games! IF it is SEROUS enough to point the gun at a human .. it is time to shoot it!


----------



## Blindside (Oct 30, 2009)

chinto said:


> a knife displayed in a threatening manor in my state, shoot the bastard!! its black letter law that that is a justified shooting.
> that said, any knife in a range of 21 feet or so is a very vary deadly threat, and you pointed a fire arm.. It should have been fired.
> I am old school, you point a gun it should fire, no talk and no games! IF it is SEROUS enough to point the gun at a human .. it is time to shoot it!



Thankfully the original poster had something called discretion.


----------



## Zero (Dec 4, 2009)

Amen! Chinto ease up! Would hope to hell I'm not your neighbour chopping wood in the yard or peeling spuds; sounds like anyone within the 21 foot zone weilding a blade is going down for the count if you're around!!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Dec 4, 2009)

The coffee wouldn't have stopped them, it was a distraction that gave him enough time to acquire a better position, otherwise it would have pissed him off more.  Good thing he had a peacemaker.
 I've thrown my jacket into the face of a guy who tried to jump me outside of a bar and gave him a side thrust kick to the guts while his eyes were momentarily covered, grabbed my jacket and ran before he got up. I distracted his attention and used the opportunity. My appraisal of the situation wasn't thorough by any means and I wasn't keen on sticking around to find out how hard I hit him or how effective it was but it got me the window I needed and I'm still here.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 5, 2009)

I think the point Chinto is getting at folks is if someone points a knife in your direction with the intent to harm you and you have to point your weapon at them, it's just time to fire, if they have the guts to come at you with a knife out and it's serious enough to pull your weapon, it''s time to light them up.  Discretion is not the point, your letting them go to harm someone else for they saw you armed is not good in my book.

Just my view.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 5, 2009)

Guardian said:


> I think the point Chinto is getting at folks is if someone points a knife in your direction with the intent to harm you and you have to point your weapon at them, it's just time to fire, if they have the guts to come at you with a knife out and it's serious enough to pull your weapon, it''s time to light them up.  Discretion is not the point, your letting them go to harm someone else for they saw you armed is not good in my book.
> 
> Just my view.



Self-protection is more than the physical.  So the OP shoots the guy, he felt threatened, he explains that to the cops, feels very good about the situation and posts a similar post as we see here.  The alter boy survives, has taken two shots center mass and is disabled for life, he sues the OP, gets an ambulance chaser lawyer who is doing it for the percentage of the claim.  So now the OP is out whatever value his attorney is going to charge him, plus stress and time away from work, much less if the alter boy's claim is actually awarded.  Phyrric victories aren't a real good idea.


----------

